# A morning for fishing!



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Stelmon and I got up early and took a trip to a Lake Huron Thumb area tributary. I absolutley LOVE fishing after a snowstorm and this morning was no exception. Dan was hotshoting and I was fishing a run above him. He lost two steelies so I moved down to his hole and we both Ran the plugs for about 15-20 minutes with no hook ups. I then switched to bottom bouncing spawn and after about 10 casts.....FISH-ON!!!! I fought this fish for about 2 minutes and the line snapped. On the very next cast...BAM FISH-ON! I was using the new 10 foot rod that I bought from Foxy Carp so I fought the fish very carefully and after about 10 minutes I beached it and Dan tailed it and handed it to me. AWESOME! I really needed to just get out and fish and actually catching something was just a bonus! Here's the pic!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Nice one Don!

Mike


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice Pic.

wish I was closer to a Steel river.

I think I'll hit flat tonght.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)




----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Nice Job Don! Are we going to start this "LUCKY HAT CRAP" this year, just like in Jan '03?


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

That hat ain't near UGLY enough to be considered for a nothern_outdoorsman lucky hat....lol

Guess he borrowed one from one of his hyde boat owner friends....lmao

That fish looks colored up, couldnt ya catch a brighter one?!? LOL

p.s. Can ya tell Im back at work? LOL


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Nice job Dan and Don


----------



## fsihinjim (Feb 5, 2002)

Nice fish Don! Check your PM box.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Awsome day indeed...
Don has been mentioning of fishing today and asked if I wanted to go. I jumped on the offer and met don there around 9. Within the first 15 ft of hot shotting, I had a slam on my hot n tot but missed the bite. I kept drifting it back and had another slam and again missed the strike. The fish did come up and make a nice swirl. I then yelled to Don and he came back like he said and we tried pressuring the fish more. No luck.. Don kept saying I think your pulling my leg .As I am re-rigging, don slam a steelhead but it broke the line and you know the rest. I ended up fishing til 3 and only had one ripped spawn sack. I am so excited about the steelhead fishing lately that I can't go a day without doing something for them steelies. Think I will go shopping tonight for some more steelie gear...

Thanks Don for asking me to go and it was a pleasure being your "net" man today, lol


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

"Net" man is wrong...you were my "Beach Boy"....


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

LOL

I was thinking hand man but I thought that was sorta wrong...what about handy man.......naw


Ima beach boy, lol


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Nice going guys!
Nice fish.


Glad some folks are finding some time to fish.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Nice work, Don.

I had a couple hook ups bottom bouncing skein yesterday.


----------



## Foxy Carp (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice fish!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kingfisher2 _
> *Nice Job Don! Are we going to start this "LUCKY HAT CRAP" this year, just like in Jan '03? *


I must say, I've seen the lucky hat in action................but I must say I've seem some hats that didn't work so well too. Nice job guys!


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow nice brown dude! that makes me home sick.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Second Gear,
That's a steelie, not a brown


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Sounds like you had a great time buddy. Nice fish man. I would have to say that trout and salmon are all beauties, probably the prettiest bunches of fish you'll ever come across the in the great lakes. With that said I don't fish for them, not by choice persay, but where I fish I go for catfish, bass, bullhead, and panfish.


----------

